# red on toes in summer?



## sdkitty

I just picked up this essie Ring In The Bling nail polish for my toes.  It's a winter color.  I got it because of the supposedly gold shimmer.  would you wear this on your toes in summer?


----------



## redney

yes ma'am! I didn't even know there is such a "thing" as seasonal colors for toes!


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> yes ma'am! I didn't even know there is such a "thing" as seasonal colors for toes!


I googled the color and it was released as a winter color.....but I guess you can wear red any time


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> I googled the color and it was released as a winter color.....but I guess you can wear red any time


----------



## snibor

I don’t wear red but it’s a beautiful color and can be worn year round.


----------



## baghagg

Gorgeous color, but I would consider this a 'winter color' ...  If you are very light/pale complexion during the summer you may pull it off.


----------



## americandreaming

I personally wouldn't because it does give me Christmas vibes but I would wear a coral or an orangey red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

This shade doesn't appeal to me... I like a more vibrant red on summer toes


----------



## rutabaga

Love Of My Life said:


> This shade doesn't appeal to me... I like a more vibrant red on summer toes



Same. I like orangey-reds, corals, watermelon or hot pinks for summer pedis. I think the red OP posted would be gorgeous during the holidays though. It reminds me of Xmas ornaments.


----------



## sdkitty

baghagg said:


> Gorgeous color, but I would consider this a 'winter color' ...  If you are very light/pale complexion during the summer you may pull it off.


I'm pretty fair and I find light colors on my toes look bland.  Probably my favorite color for toes is Essie Jam N Jelly.  It has a bit of shimmer which makes it pop and shine more.  So I thought this one might work in a similar way with the gold flecks.  Just happened to see it at TJ Maxx for a good price.  Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## slytheringirl

It's a beautiful color. Yes, it does look like a winter color as it does give me Christmas vibes. However, I rarely pay attention to seasonal colors and just wear whatever nail polish color I want. I wear lights colors in the spring/summer, but I also wear dark colors in the spring/summer. I wear darker colors in the fall/winter, but I also wear brighter colors in the fall/winter. Just depends on what I'm in the mood for.

If you really like the color and want to wear it, I'd say wear it. If you want to try it out, put it on just one of your toes to see what the color really looks like when you put it on. You can decide from there.


----------



## sdkitty

slytheringirl said:


> It's a beautiful color. Yes, it does look like a winter color as it does give me Christmas vibes. However, I rarely pay attention to seasonal colors and just wear whatever nail polish color I want. I wear lights colors in the spring/summer, but I also wear dark colors in the spring/summer. I wear darker colors in the fall/winter, but I also wear brighter colors in the fall/winter. Just depends on what I'm in the mood for.
> 
> If you really like the color and want to wear it, I'd say wear it. If you want to try it out, put it on just one of your toes to see what the color really looks like when you put it on. You can decide from there.


I tried it on one toe over by other polish...it's pretty - you don't see the gold, just the shimmer. the shade is more like a candy apple red, not orangey at all, more pinkish


----------



## slytheringirl

sdkitty said:


> I tried it on one toe over by other polish...it's pretty - you don't see the gold, just the shimmer. the shade is more like a candy apple red, not orangey at all, more pinkish



Sounds very pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

slytheringirl said:


> Sounds very pretty!


yes, I'll give it a try on my toes in summer....I always wear sheer colors on my hands and don't do pedis in the winter so it's summer or nothing


----------



## slytheringirl

sdkitty said:


> yes, I'll give it a try on my toes in summer....I always wear sheer colors on my hands and don't do pedis in the winter so it's summer or nothing



I’m the same about pedis. It’s usually in the summer. I always say that I’ll do my toes in the fall/winter, but it doesn’t happen


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yes, but I’ve never been a fan of glittery colors! Red is my favorite color and ironically enough I have it on my toes right now. It’s my favorite shade of red by OPI-Big Apple Red


----------



## Sferics

I most always wear red on toes...why not? 
For me there is no season. But as @americandreaming mentioned, it looks a little x-mas-ish to me, too


----------



## Love Of My Life

I wear RED on my toes almost all year long.. I personally don't like glitter or sparkles
just a beautiful opaque color..


----------



## JimLovesPurses

It is a beautiful color. I always wear a red color on my toes and will give Ring In The Bling a try.

Jim


----------



## Karinya

I only wear reds in the winter so no. For summer I like pastels.


----------



## Olivemine11

Red is gourgeous and sexy colour always. I love to wear red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Had a pedi last week with Tom Ford FF..


----------



## martinlily

Thanks for sharing this.


----------

